# Jboss 7** und j2ee 1.7



## BuckRogers (29. Apr 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Konstellation von JBoss 7 und JavaEE 7 ?
Ich würde dies gern zusammen spielen lassen, jedoch verunsichert mich die Aussage von RedHat, dass JBoss 7 nur JavaEE 6 certified ist. 
Ich kann mir auch noch nicht ausmalen was vielleicht für Probleme auf mich zukommen werden.

Falls jemand denkt ich sollte lieber doch 'nur' EE6 verwenden und mir das kurz begründen kann würde ich mich freuen.
Generell auch über jeden weiteren Rat. 

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## nvidia (29. Apr 2014)

Der aktuellste JBoss heisst Wildfly (JEE 7) und ist der Nachfolger vom AS7.


----------

